# confro.



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

^ ok so thats the one..what do ya think???


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

oooh fat pony!! Ok his back is a little long. A bit cowhocked, thicker throatlatch. I like his/her chest. Back legs are a little camped out. A tad bum high. Cute though!


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

really sweet expression.. a little downhill tho... but really cute!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

yes..she is fat...that was a couple months after i got her from the prev. owners....she was a 'tad' over fed....but were working on it! if you see anything i can fix..tell me how i can fix it...o thanks..i think she's cute too!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

She really doesn't look cow hocked to me... o_o;; But then again, i would not make that assumption from just looking at that particular picture.. I'd want to see another one before labeling her "cow hocked".

I really like her head, it looks petite, yet broad at the same time.. my favorite style of head! I'd love to see an updated picture of her standing square!! =) She is a real cutie!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

ok..i'll get *loads* of pictures after i get my digital camera....thanks! keep them coming!


----------

